# ivf and 41 years old



## Bubblebee (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to the website and wanted to join for moral support as i will begin my ivf treatment on the 29th june 2009.

I met my partner in my late 30's and have been trying to conceive naturally over the last 2 years. My doctors says that this is due to less eggs n my ovaries and recommended ivf due to my age.  i know the success rate is quite low but this is my only chance to have a baby.

I will start my injections next week - 29th june and although i feel overwhelmed and excited, i also feel very anxious as i want this to work so much. i've read/heard that the injections make you feel very emotional and make you gain weight.  please can anyone share what they have experienced whilst going through ivf.

thank you


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Bumblebee

I am new to FF too, I've been reading for a little while but as I too am starting my first IVF this month (you did mean 29th July, didn't you?) I thought I would jump in!

Where are you having your treatment?  Have you had AMH tests and OST?  I ask as there is a 'poor responder' thread in this section which I joined and the girls on the thread seem lovely, they are so supportive of each other. Not sure if poor responder would apply to you though?

As I said, I'm starting my first IVF too - at the age of 42!  I had various tries with clomid and ovitrelle, one tx worked but I had a chemical preg   So, now am starting the meds - I started my nasal spray today, so am prepared for mood swings and feeling cr*p!  As long as it works, it will be worth it...  

Are you on the nasal spray too, at the moment?  LP or SP?  I am LP, my consultant said they generally do that with older ladies!


x


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Bumble bee, 

Wanted to say first of all good luck with your treatment - but also that conceiving naturally might not be totally impossible . 
I have a couple of friends who have conceived naturally in their 40s after trying alternative therapies .

Have you had all the tests done fsh, amh etc ? 
There is lots of ways you can improve your fertility naturally by diet, acupuncture and hypnotherapy.

there is also a mind body programme which is well documented on this site and was originally devised by an american lady called Alice Domar who specialises in fertility issues - worth reading up on this . 

I have had a rollercoaster on the ivf journey as you will see from my signature and have used all of the above methods . In my experience some doctors become quite negative about your chances once you are over 40 and some will want to send you down the donor egg route but try not to be pushed in that direction until you have exhaused all your your options . maybe im a bit cynical but im always worried that the doctors are more interested in keeping their clinics statistics up rather than doing what is best for the patient . 

Hope I havent sounded too negative - you may be lucky and hit the jackpot first time . 

wish you the best of luck 
cc xx


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi bumble bee again 

Forgot to say about the drugs - I had hot sweats, dizziness and put on 10 pounds every time but I managed to overcome or minimise the negative effects by using hypno therapy cd  ( natalhypnotherapy ) I also managed to overcome my extreme needle phobia . 

cc xx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi wishing you all luck im on my 2ww yet again although already no it hasnt worked my egg had high fragmentation and was given 1 in 10 chance i also done donor with a good egg and still didnt work so im at the stage now where i think its just not meant to be im lucky enough to have already had children in my early years but my new partner hasnt got any so its worse for him and i feel like a failure that i cant give him 1 which also baffles me how come i can have natural pregnancys and now i cant even get pregnant when the egg has been put back in fertilized the whole thing is just baffling to me.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I don't usually post on this board although do pop in to read as provides me with some positivity 

Just really wanted to wish you all loads of luck with your treatments  

*Cherry blossom*...it's wonderful to see your BFP....it most certainly gives me some hope 

*Bubblebee & Coco Ruby*...hope your treatments are going well...I hope it's successful for you both. 

*nott*...sticky vibes and positive thoughts for your 2ww 

Although DP is only 34, I turned 40 back in January (not sure how that happened, it crept up on me...I don't feel 40, apparently I don't look 40 so maybe mum got the year wrong !!  ) .....we're booked in to have another IVF in October (this'll be our 7th cycle - 5th fresh) so keeping fingers and toes crossed ! We did actually conceive au naturelle last month but resulted in yet another early mc....not holding out for another natural miracle as that was the first natural pg in 4 years...but consultant seems to think it's a positive thing and must say, it's given us a glimmer of hope and the impetous to step up the BMS even more over the next few months !! (which is always fun anyway   )

Well, look forward to seeing some BFPs from you all....

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi natasha

your ages are the same as mine and my partner although i do have 2 children from previous but my partner hasnt got any which is hard.  this was my 5th attempt which has failed again started bleeding heavy yesterday and otd is saturday so i no its a bfn.  there is hope for you catching naturally i wish you all the luck for your future ivf and hope you get your long awaited baby.


----------



## nottslass (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm usually more of a lurker than a poster ,but I just wanted to say that I'm 41 and 17 weeks PG !!! I had my first IVF in DEC 08 which failed, and my second may 09 which resulted in a BFP !!! (both own eggs)

Miracles can & do happen - please don't give up.

Good luck


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

HI Nottslass,

Hope you dont mind me asking, what clinic where you at?

So glad you got a BFP!! Fantastic 

Jane x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

congratulations nottlass that really is good news how was your egg quality?  mine is not very good i keep getting a lot of fragmentation.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*nott*...sorry about the BFN  ...do you know what your next steps will be ?

*nottslass*...congratulations on your BFP....great to read positive stories 

Hope everyone else is doing ok ?

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi minxy were gonna try de at the czec clinic not holding out any hope though tried de before and didnt work.


----------



## Tamba (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Bubblebee

I am new to FF and am 41, DH 43 and we are very lucky to have a DS (5yrs) conceived easily and naturally. I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with your cycle and hope that treatment was ok for you. I had my first IVF cycle in May and unfortunately we got a BFN, but apart from the 2ww, I felt ok throughout my IVF treatment. My journey so far

2003 May M/C 8wks
2004 Apr birth of DS
2007 Oct M/C 14 wks (Car crash)
2008 Tests for fertility/M/C normal
2009 Jun IVF #1

IVF #1 (text bookexcept for BFN)

Long protocol -Microgynon/Syneral/Gonal-F/Ovitrelle/Cyclogest/Aspirin

15 eggs collected
5 fertilised
2 top grade embryos 3 day ET
BFN

I am having IVF # 2 in September @ Lister and would love to chat with anyone, especially anyone having a cycle in September or at Lister.

*Notts*-I wish you all the luck in the world-I have been recommended a czech clinic but they want me to travel out 5 times ove 21 days? Do you know if monitoring can be done in UK to save so much travel?

Big s for all

Tamba x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi tamba i was told that you can have all your consulations by email and you can have your scans over hear and send them over but you have to pay over hear for your scans.  for me im going for de so the process for me is not so bad i will just a need around 2 scans and then just go over when ready for et not sure if your using your eggs how the process works but there is a thread on your with women who have been over there which i found really useful.  good luck to you.


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

HI guys........just dropping in to catch up on the news, i just love hearing any positive stories posted on here!
Im 41 my DH is 43, been trying 2 yrs following vascectomy reversal. Low count and poor quality unable to achieve natural pg.
Have just started downregging for our 2nd 1csi this year, also have raised nk cells and will be taking prednisolone this time.

Nottslass so pleased to hear your news it really does fill me with some hope.

Keep in touch ladies and good luck to all!

Love Freckles xxxx


----------



## nottslass (Jul 22, 2008)

jane39 said:


> HI Nottslass,
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking, what clinic where you at?
> 
> ...


Hi Jane,

Sorry for they delay in replying,but just got back from holiday.

I am (or should I say was) at Nurture.

Couldn't fault them & they have very good success rates for "the more mature" woman.

The staff were great,I felt that "they gave it to us straight" in regard to our chance of success - after our first failed cycle they recommended that we have another go (based on how the 1st one went). I had every confidence that they made the recommendation on our individual circumstances and not to make money out of us !!!

The rest,as they say is history !!!

Good luck X


----------



## nottslass (Jul 22, 2008)

nott said:


> congratulations nottlass that really is good news how was your egg quality? mine is not very good i keep getting a lot of fragmentation.


My eggs were ok (for a geriatric. lol)

1st cycle got 12 (if I remember correctly)
10 fertilised
4 got to blastocyst transfer
BFN

2nd cycle
10 eggs
6 fertilized
only 2 made it to day five - and then they were described as "a little slow" in fact the best of the 2 was only at the morula stage,which is normally what you'd expect on day 4 !!

BFP !!! 

It just goes to prove that every cycle can be different and sometimes even when the odds seem stacked against you miracle can happen.

I wish everyone the best of luck XXX


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello

are there any 40+ ladies going through tx at the moment?

i am in my 2ww of my 5th icsi cycle (4th fresh).  am doing in on my own with donor sperm.

i'd love to hear from any of you who are in the same boat - or similar.

bpxx


----------



## Tamba (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Nott

Thanks for your message/info. Czech clinic still insists that I go out and have appts during stim phase. I think we are going to stay with original clinic and start cycle this month. 

Wishing you lots of luck

Tamba x


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡ (May 5, 2009)

Hi guys...

Just wanted to fill u in...its been ages since i posted on here but following our 2nd icsi this year....i just got a        this morning, so happy just hope it stays...

Good luck to everybody

Freckles xxx


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

HUGE congrats freckles!

wonderful news for us oldies!!

bpxx


----------



## GERTRUDE (Jan 9, 2009)

wow well done freckles!! I just saw your post as I was looking around the 40's section...I'm 40 and TTC. Reading your post had given me some hope, how exciting for you. 

Hi Blueprimrose, I'm not quite in the same situation as you, but I'm 40 and TTC, had loads of tx now, IUI , IVF, seems like its gone on for years now with no success. Just had a Hysteroscopy & D&C, so I'm waiting to start my next tx. How did you get on with your treatment? There doesn't seem to be many ladies over 40 on here, is that a good sign , that they all now pregnant...I hope so. Hope to hear form some of you ladies soon, could do with some chums to talk to x

Gertrude x


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

hello gertrude - and welcome.  

you're in the right place on ff for support from people going through what you're going through, it really is a wonderful site.  

what is your story - you don't have a signature so i'm not sure what you've gone through so far - but i've done it loads of times too and i'd be happy to help if you need any advice or just friendship during this tough journey.

you can see what i've done so far in my signature.  4 fresh cycles of icsi and one fet - got nearest to my dream in my last cycle with a biochemical pregnancy which was very very tough as although i was pregnant i'm not now which was harder than all the previous bfns, but i'm not giving up.  my consultant said i'm doing everything i could be doing and more so i'd be happy to share with you.

look forward to hearing from you - either here or pm me if you prefer.

bpxx


----------



## GERTRUDE (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Bp , good to get a reply from you, thanks for your support. Ive been on the site a while but not in this section. I have been sticking to my local area, and the girls are so lovely on there, but none of them are my age, they all seem so young to me. They probably wonder what the hell I have been doing all these years and why I only started trying at 37!! It seems really stupid now and very naive of me and DH to think that we would have fell pregnant straight away after we got married... anyway we never and this is why I'm on here. We have have been labelled 'unexplained'...how annoying is that. My DH has two children to a previous marriage so we know he has no worries..the problem is mine  I'm calling the clinic tomorrow after my Hysteroscopy which I had last weds. I want to get on with the next treatment now. Ive added my signature so you can see where we are up to. When is your next tx due to start? You must be very brave going through all this on your own 

Hello to all the other ladies on here.


----------

